# Obsessed with balls



## Jodfblue (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi all,

My dog Cracker is obsessed with balls. When we're out in the park, he will chase them for hours. He'll also chase other dogs' balls.

He will not give a ball back, no matter what I offer in return. The only thing that will make him drop a ball is the sight of a second ball ready to be thrown. So, we generally take two balls and pick one up quickly while he's chasing the second. If he can though, he will get them both and then run around with them both in his mouth.

He will leave almost anything, except a ball. He will wait nicely for his food, even though he'll be dribbling like a mad thing, he won't move until we tell him he can have it. No chance of that with a ball. If he picks anything else up, for example a sock, or another toy, he will let you have it back if you say 'leave' and take it from his mouth. 

When he's playing with a ball, his eyes glaze over and he doesn't care about anything else except the chase. He'll bring the ball back to you, but only because he's desperate for you to throw the next one, I don't think he's really hearing you. He's not even particularly interested in other dogs while he's got a ball to chase.

This isn't a huge problem, by itself, but his obsession is causing another problem:

He shares balls and other toys nicely and often spends time off lead with other dogs in our local park. Yesterday, there were five of them all chasing balls. When another dog got Cracker's ball, its owner took the ball from her dog and walked towards me carrying the ball out in front of her. Cracker saw it, jumped up and took the ball from her hand, 'biting' her in the process. A few minutes later, this happened again, with another owner - Cracker jumped up, nearly knocking her over and again, his teeth made contact with her hand when he grabbed the ball. 

Fortunately, both owners recognised it for what it is, over exuberance. But I need to stop it! What if a child picked up Cracker's ball and he did the same thing, knocking the child over and biting its skin?

Is there anything I can try, apart from going back to basics on 'leave' with a ball? Should I stop playing with balls with him until he's learned to control himself? My only worry with this is that he will just pinch another dog's ball and then start to refuse giving it back, if he hasn't got one of his own to be chasing.

Any advice gratefully received, thanks!


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Can you find a local trainer? I'd be delighted if my dogs were this obsessed with a ball, as it makes for a great training tool, but you are right you do need to get control over it. Dogs like yours are much sought after for working dogs in the police and for customs. 

It would be easiest to find a positive trainer to help you, where do you live, in case I know someone locally?


----------



## Hopeattheendofthetunnel (Jun 26, 2013)

Not really got any practical help in addressing the issue per se, but my SIL has a ball crazy terrier and NOTHING will make her give up, or swap, her ball. Not food, not anything.

Her solution was to buy a boatload of tennis balls and balls on ropes....and she always takes a few of them with her on walks. Either to replace another dog's stolen ball or to replace a lost ball. Yes, she walks with a small rucksack 

Prevent other owners from getting hurt by calling ahead, telling them that your dog will rouly grab the ball. For right now that is the best you can do. Luckily, she isn't nastily posessive over her ball so I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Daisy is obsessed with balls, but thankfully we've been able to challenge it into a really handy training tool. She never used to drop on command, but now she realises that when she does, the ball gets thrown again so she drops it at my feet every time now. We do have a separate command for dropping her ball though than everything else, I use "bring it here" and point at my feet, and she drops it there with the expectation it will be thrown, rather than the "drop" command, when the item is often taken away from her.

I tend not to let Daisy play with other dogs if there is a ball involved. She's not possessive or anything like that, but she is very fast and generally gets there first which can make other dogs grouchy. I'm happy for her to play offlead with other dogs if there's no ball involved, but when we have the ball out, it's just us. If we don't have the ball out, I stay away from any dogs and owners that do, as I know Daisy will try to chase it, although I can usually recall her back, but she gets a bit frustrated if she's very near to balls being thrown that she can't chase!


----------



## Hopeattheendofthetunnel (Jun 26, 2013)

BoredomBusters said:


> I'd be delighted if my dogs were this obsessed with a ball, as it makes for a great training tool, .....


Don't want to hijack the OP's thread but ......really?

You view complete ball obsession as a good thing?

Could you expand, please?

Haven't got any first hand experience with ball mad dogs (only family & friends dogs), but TBH a ball crazy dog would likely make ME crazy (er!).

Not sure how people manage to cheerfully comply with their dogs never ending request to "throw it again...throw it again...and again". Their ENTIRE interaction consists of THAT. Excludes any other engagement between owner & dog.


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Hopeattheendofthetunnel said:


> Not sure how people manage to cheerfully comply with their dogs never ending request to "throw it again...throw it again...and again". Their ENTIRE interaction consists of THAT. Excludes any other engagement between owner & dog.


We have ball walks and non-ball walks. Ball walks are to the park, and it isn't just relentless throwing. Today for example, we were there for over an hour and aside from the basic throwing and retrieving, Daisy performed a series of commands before the ball was thrown - sitting, lying down, sit stays etc, and we even used it for some LLW training.

Non-ball walks are places like the forests etc.

I can take Daisy, who isn't even a year old, to a park bustling with kids on bikes, people having picnics, kites, dogs running up to her, you name it, and she is completely focussed on me and the ball and can remain offlead as a result. Judging by the other dogs we see there on a daily basis, this is quite impressive 

ETA: If Daisy was possessive about her ball, guarded it or showed OCD tendencies about it, then obviously that wouldnt' be good. But she doesn't, it's just a really strong motivator for her, and it works for both of us. I can guarantee that we do a lot more engagement on our ball walks than most of the owners I see with their dogs offlead! We also channel her love of balls into our weekly flyball sessions, which Daisy adores!


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

I mean to say as well, OP, Daisy used to be a bugger for jumping up to try and snatch the ball from your hand, but we worked really hard at making sure she only was given the ball, or had it thrown, when she was calmer. We just ignored her while she jumped up at us, and only threw her ball for her when she backed off to a respectful distance


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

Hopeattheendofthetunnel said:


> You view complete ball obsession as a good thing?


I think people tend to use the word "obsession" to just mean really, really, _really_ liking tennis balls rather than meaning truly being obsessed with them.

I've got a genuinely tennis ball obsessed dog and it's most certainly not a good thing either for training or for her own mental (or indeed physical, she's damaged her teeth with them) well being.


----------



## LaceWing (Mar 18, 2014)

Some retrievers are like this.

As for grabbing balls out of a person's hand, I'd go back to square one. No more balls for a while, say a week or so. When you bring the ball out do it in a calm environment, like your living room. Keep calm. Have Cracker sit, praise him, then show him the ball and tell him 'take' in a normal tone of voice. Give him the ball. Praise. Repeat, repeat, repeat. You need at least ten _normal_ interactions before you give him the ball in another calm environment. Ten in the living room, ten in yard, etc. When he's behaved correctly in taking the ball in all of these places, move to throwing the ball. Again, he has to come to you and sit nicely. Hold onto his collar, toss the ball, tell him 'fetch'. Of course, he won't really fetch because he won't bring it back. This is teaching him to be gentler with his mouth and teaching him that he has to earn the ball by sitting nicely. This should prevent him grabbing things from strangers.

At the park, you would intervene by telling him to sit before he grabs a ball from a stranger. He'll sit, expecting to get the ball. You get the ball and throw it for him, or throw his own ball if the stranger does not have Cracker's ball.

If you use the ball as a reward you can use it as training motivation, just like food treats. To get the ball from his mouth, hold a good treat just above his nose. He'll have to drop the ball in order to sniff. Praise and treat. Throw ball again.


----------



## Hopeattheendofthetunnel (Jun 26, 2013)

WeedySeaDragon said:


> I think people tend to use the word "obsession" to just mean really, really, _really_ liking tennis balls rather than meaning truly being obsessed with them.
> 
> I've got a genuinely tennis ball obsessed dog and it's most certainly not a good thing either for training or for her own mental (or indeed physical, she's damaged her teeth with them) well being.


Thanks, WSD.

Yes, it is the truly obsessed, OCD dogs I was referring to. Quite common, spookily.

Nothing, NOTHING, exists for these dogs outside of their ball mania. As long as somebody throws their ball, they don't care who they are with, or who throws their ball. The owner could go up in a puff of smoke, or disappear, the dog's sole focus will remain squarely on the darn ball.

Which, surely, cannot be a good thing. TBH, with my SIL ball crazy terrier, I used to feel sorry for her. As, to me, that level of obsession wouldn't make that dog terribly rewarding to own.

Don't mean any offense to ball crazy owners.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

One word.



Flyball.


----------



## Hopeattheendofthetunnel (Jun 26, 2013)

Hopeattheendofthetunnel said:


> Don't mean any offense to ball crazy owners.


Owners????

Wouldn't that be an unusal twist to this 

I meant, of course, "owners of ball crazy dogs".

There. Better.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

I saw on TV once a programme about, I think Battersea Dogs' Home and they had a ball obsessed GSD up for re homing. They emptied a box of about a gazillions tennis balls into his kennels for him to play with - literally hundreds!


I can't remember if it worked or not and I've no idea if it would be a good idea.

Sorry. In retrospect this is a rubbish post.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

I assume the idea is it devalues the toy as it is so readily available.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Hopeattheendofthetunnel said:


> Don't want to hijack the OP's thread but ......really?
> 
> You view complete ball obsession as a good thing?
> 
> ...


You've had other answers, but dogs like this will be motivated to 'work' for a very long time for the anticipation of a reward (especially if the work is also rewarding, such as sniffer dog for a spaniel). The reward at the time of work only has to be small and short in duration, although yes you'll need to do lots of games at other times. But the point of putting in control is that the dog doesn't control the games, the owner does, so even if you start with a dog who has no other engagement with an owner and tries to have control of the game by constantly asking for it to be thrown, this can be turned around to the owner's 'advantage', and the dog gains an more rounded life, outside of ball ball ball ball ball ball...

When I picked out Tinker (the first puppy I had ever chosen) I specifically toy tested him to make sure he wanted to play with toys with me before I bought him.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Old Shep said:


> I assume the idea is it devalues the toy as it is so readily available.


I had 6 tennis balls and 2 dogs, (one my Fred) and the other dog (who had one in her mouth at the time) still pinned him to the floor when he went to pick one up.  Obviously 6 isn't the same as a bucket load, but THAT young lady never came back to daycare.


----------



## Hopeattheendofthetunnel (Jun 26, 2013)

Old Shep said:


> I saw on TV once a programme about, I think Battersea Dogs' Home and they had a ball obsessed GSD up for re homing. They emptied a box of about a gazillions tennis balls into his kennels for him to play with - literally hundreds!
> 
> I can't remember if it worked or not and I've no idea if it would be a good idea.
> 
> Sorry. In retrospect this is a rubbish post.


Au contraire, m'dear! 

In fact, just before your post appeared and I pondered the ball mania topic, I thought that is what I would do.

Get one of those huge paddling pools filled to the brim with balls and let the dog have a...erm...ball with them. HOPING it would devalue the object to some extent.


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Daisy has quite a few balls strewn throughout the house but it doesn't devalue them for her when we are out! I think a bucket load would make her pee herself with excitement :lol:


----------



## Hopeattheendofthetunnel (Jun 26, 2013)

Fluffster said:


> Daisy has quite a few balls strewn throughout the house but it doesn't devalue them for her when we are out! I think a bucket load would make her pee herself with excitement :lol:


Awww, bless.

Then you SHOULD buy her a bucket load. Otherwise you are a really, really, really mean mum...

Your Daisy is very cute, BTW. The only problem with supercute dogs like these is that they invariably get away with murder. Impossible to be cross with them.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Hopeattheendofthetunnel said:


> Don't want to hijack the OP's thread but ......really?
> 
> You view complete ball obsession as a good thing?
> 
> ...


Yes ball obsession can most certainly be used as a training tool and it a very good thing providing the handler is in control of the game.

It works on the principle that the dog will do anything asked if it means the precious ball will eventually be thrown. The length of time and complexity of exercises are gradually extended between throws until the dog is eventually running a complete agility course, working a championship C obedience test, etc. etc.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I think Fluffsters idea of changing the word you use to get your dog to let go of the ball may well work. And I agree with making sure your dog is calmer before throwing the ball will have an effect. You will probably have to work on this at home first, if nothing else try and get your dog to sit before you throw the ball refusing to comply til he does.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hopeattheendofthetunnel said:


> Thanks, WSD.
> 
> Yes, it is the truly obsessed, OCD dogs I was referring to. Quite common, spookily.
> 
> ...


I'd say this describes my collie bitch. As you describe, if a tennis ball is present then nothing else in the world exists for her, she can block everything else out. This level of obsession can be quite useful if something happens which she is scared of. One example is both my collies are petrified of loud bangs. Cue a walk we were on where I didnt know they were shooting crows about 200 yards away across an expanse of water. My collie male very nearly ran away with fright but I managed to get him on a lead where he proceeded to shake and pant and go mad on the end of his lead trying to get away. Collie bitch would have reacted the same had I not had a tennis ball with me. Yes, she was still stressed by the bangs but I was able to transfer most of her focus to the ball until we got back to the car.

However, because I know how obsessed she can be, we have walks that are for playing with toys and walks that arent, plus I limit the use of them anyway and will put the ball back in my pocket after a few throws and allow her to come down off her 'high' before I get the ball out again.

Edited to add that I dont think an obsession is necessarily a bad thing, as long as you utilise it correctly and dont feed it so that it grows into an ugly monster.


----------



## Jodfblue (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you all for your advice! 



LaceWing said:


> Some retrievers are like this.
> 
> As for grabbing balls out of a persons hand, Id go back to square one. No more balls for a while, say a week or so. When you bring the ball out do it in a calm environment, like your living room. Keep calm. Have Cracker sit, praise him, then show him the ball and tell him take in a normal tone of voice. Give him the ball. Praise. Repeat, repeat, repeat. You need at least ten _normal_ interactions before you give him the ball in another calm environment. Ten in the living room, ten in yard, etc. When hes behaved correctly in taking the ball in all of these places, move to throwing the ball. Again, he has to come to you and sit nicely. Hold onto his collar, toss the ball, tell him fetch. Of course, he wont really fetch because he wont bring it back. This is teaching him to be gentler with his mouth and teaching him that he has to earn the ball by sitting nicely. This should prevent him grabbing things from strangers.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the good advice. We have actually started this tonight, before I came back to read the thread. Cracker was asked for a sit each time before a ball was thrown. He did this every time without fail (although not close enough to hold his collar) and I do think it calmed him somewhat. We will also practice it in the house and see if we can embed it as a behaviour.



Fluffster said:


> I mean to say as well, OP, Daisy used to be a bugger for jumping up to try and snatch the ball from your hand, but we worked really hard at making sure she only was given the ball, or had it thrown, when she was calmer. We just ignored her while she jumped up at us, and only threw her ball for her when she backed off to a respectful distance


Thanks, we will do the same!



Fluffster said:


> We have ball walks and non-ball walks. Ball walks are to the park, and it isn't just relentless throwing. Today for example, we were there for over an hour and aside from the basic throwing and retrieving, Daisy performed a series of commands before the ball was thrown - sitting, lying down, sit stays etc, and we even used it for some LLW training.
> 
> Non-ball walks are places like the forests etc.
> 
> ...


We are the same. On our walks, Cracker knows that the field is for ball-throwing and the woods are for sniffing and searching for squirrels! I like the idea of making Cracker work for the ball, so will include some other training, as well as making him sit before the ball is thrown.



Fluffster said:


> Daisy is obsessed with balls, but thankfully we've been able to challenge it into a really handy training tool. She never used to drop on command, but now she realises that when she does, the ball gets thrown again so she drops it at my feet every time now. We do have a separate command for dropping her ball though than everything else, I use "bring it here" and point at my feet, and she drops it there with the expectation it will be thrown, rather than the "drop" command, when the item is often taken away from her.
> 
> I tend not to let Daisy play with other dogs if there is a ball involved. She's not possessive or anything like that, but she is very fast and generally gets there first which can make other dogs grouchy. I'm happy for her to play offlead with other dogs if there's no ball involved, but when we have the ball out, it's just us. If we don't have the ball out, I stay away from any dogs and owners that do, as I know Daisy will try to chase it, although I can usually recall her back, but she gets a bit frustrated if she's very near to balls being thrown that she can't chase!


Thanks! My son has decided that 'Bacon' will be Cracker's drop the ball cue! 

All of Cracker's friends in the park play with balls, all collies or labs, or crosses of the two. I don't really want to stop playing with them, as my two enjoy it so much, especially Polly, it's really helped with her socialisation, but I will bear it in mind.



Hopeattheendofthetunnel said:


> Not really got any practical help in addressing the issue per se, but my SIL has a ball crazy terrier and NOTHING will make her give up, or swap, her ball. Not food, not anything.
> 
> Her solution was to buy a boatload of tennis balls and balls on ropes....and she always takes a few of them with her on walks. Either to replace another dog's stolen ball or to replace a lost ball. Yes, she walks with a small rucksack
> 
> Prevent other owners from getting hurt by calling ahead, telling them that your dog will rouly grab the ball. For right now that is the best you can do. Luckily, she isn't nastily posessive over her ball so I wouldn't worry too much.


Thanks, I will make sure to call out! Think I was just paralysed with foreboding yesterday...



BoredomBusters said:


> Can you find a local trainer? I'd be delighted if my dogs were this obsessed with a ball, as it makes for a great training tool, but you are right you do need to get control over it. Dogs like yours are much sought after for working dogs in the police and for customs.
> 
> It would be easiest to find a positive trainer to help you, where do you live, in case I know someone locally?


We do have a positive trainer we've been working on socialisation and recall with Polly with, so I will ask her advice, thanks.



Old Shep said:


> One word.
> 
> Flyball.


I have no idea what flyball is, although I've seen it mentioned alongside agility - will look it up!



Old Shep said:


> I saw on TV once a programme about, I think Battersea Dogs' Home and they had a ball obsessed GSD up for re homing. They emptied a box of about a gazillions tennis balls into his kennels for him to play with - literally hundreds!
> 
> I can't remember if it worked or not and I've no idea if it would be a good idea.
> 
> Sorry. In retrospect this is a rubbish post.


I'm open to any idea - daft or not! Don't think it would work though. Cracker has loads of balls all over the garden, but he doesn't become obsessed until someone actually picks one up.



Siskin said:


> I think Fluffsters idea of changing the word you use to get your dog to let go of the ball may well work. And I agree with making sure your dog is calmer before throwing the ball will have an effect. You will probably have to work on this at home first, if nothing else try and get your dog to sit before you throw the ball refusing to comply til he does.


Thanks, this is the route we're taking, wish us luck!



Leanne77 said:


> I'd say this describes my collie bitch. As you describe, if a tennis ball is present then nothing else in the world exists for her, she can block everything else out. This level of obsession can be quite useful if something happens which she is scared of. One example is both my collies are petrified of loud bangs. Cue a walk we were on where I didnt know they were shooting crows about 200 yards away across an expanse of water. My collie male very nearly ran away with fright but I managed to get him on a lead where he proceeded to shake and pant and go mad on the end of his lead trying to get away. Collie bitch would have reacted the same had I not had a tennis ball with me. Yes, she was still stressed by the bangs but I was able to transfer most of her focus to the ball until we got back to the car.
> 
> However, because I know how obsessed she can be, we have walks that are for playing with toys and walks that arent, plus I limit the use of them anyway and will put the ball back in my pocket after a few throws and allow her to come down off her 'high' before I get the ball out again.


Another good idea - I will limit ball time to five minute stretches with five minute breaks in between I think.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Good luck

Well done for acting so positively to all the good advice. So many come on here seeking help then find excuses why they can't possibly do what has been suggested.


Edit: Keep us posted on your dogs response too.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Cracker sounds like a cracking dog!

As Siskin has said, thank you for responding so positively. I'm sure you'll get on fine!

What is it with dogs and balls, eh?


----------



## Jodfblue (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you Siskin and Old Shep. Yes, Cracker is certainly cracking - and crackers too!

Well, early days, but we seem to be making a little progress. For the last couple of days we've been making Cracker sit before throwing the ball, as well as taking breaks from playing ball. Today we added in some 'watch me' exercises to try and stop him fixating on the ball in your hand and because we think it might be useful as a distraction from jumping and grabbing if someone else is walking towards him with a ball in their hand. We also added in some 'wait' exercises to try and teach him a bit of patience!

He's responded really well. Can't believe I didn't think about using the ball as a training motivator before! We're just back from a fantastic hour and a half in the park where he didn't jump up once, either at us, or at anyone else.

We haven't started with the new 'drop it' cue yet, we'll start training that in the house over the weekend once we've agreed on the cue - son wants to use 'bacon' but other half is refusing to shout 'bacon' in the park!!!


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Jodfblue said:


> Thank you Siskin and Old Shep. Yes, Cracker is certainly cracking - and crackers too!
> 
> Well, early days, but we seem to be making a little progress. For the last couple of days we've been making Cracker sit before throwing the ball, as well as taking breaks from playing ball. Today we added in some 'watch me' exercises to try and stop him fixating on the ball in your hand and because we think it might be useful as a distraction from jumping and grabbing if someone else is walking towards him with a ball in their hand. We also added in some 'wait' exercises to try and teach him a bit of patience!
> 
> ...


It took me a while to twig it could be used this way too! Today I was able to get a 30-second down/stay from Daisy at the park, with rolling her ball across the ground then picking it up again, finally releasing her and rewarding with a throw, I think she'd do anything for the ball!

Sounds like you're doing great already, Cracker is a wee cracker indeed!


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 10, 2012)

My last dog suffered with ocd mainly for chasing lights, shadows and reflections. However he also was obsessed with balls too and it was difficult as if we were on the beach or at the park he would bark and lunge to get to the ball. With Mac we did see a behaviourist for the OCD and anxiety problems but sadly our efforts were in vain as he continued to get worse as he came into adulthood. I would strongly advise you see a good dog trainer who may be able to help as it is unlikely to get better without some form of training to bring it under control. I am not suggesting this is ocd for one minute I am merely sympathising with you having a ball obsessed dog. Good luck.


----------



## Jodfblue (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks for your comments. We are still working hard with Cracker and his balls (oo-er, sounds wrong!).

We still can't get him to give us the ball, but he will drop it in the house in return for sausage. Trouble is, he tries to wolf the sausage and grab the ball back before you can get it...!

I've also been re-focusing on 'leave' with sausage. Again, I think trying it with the ball at the moment would be a step too far. I did manage to get him to leave a piece of sausage for 15 seconds or so, while neither of us were looking at it the other day, so again I feel we're making progress!

In the park, we are just keeping Cracker away from other dogs while he (or they) are playing with balls - again, this is working quite well. Interestingly, he's happier to have a break from the ball now, as when the ball goes away, he'll run over to the other dogs to check on his sister and have a bit of fuss, then go back to whichever of us has the ball and sit, waiting for the next throw.

We are also contacting a trainer who was recommended to us by another trainer we know from the park, so we're hoping to do some general 'focus' training with him.

It's a long process, but we're plodding on!


----------



## ArchieJ (May 27, 2019)

In order to deal with this problem, the first thing to do is to change the ball you are so familiar with and with which you act in such a possessive way. You can buy one and use this new one to start changing his behaviour.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

ArchieJ said:


> In order to deal with this problem, the first thing to do is to change the ball you are so familiar with and with which you act in such a possessive way. You can buy one and use this new one to start changing his behaviour.


Hi and welcome. Hopefully the OP has got it sorted now. Their post is 5 years old.


----------

